# Draw wt of my thera band gold & tube sets by Trophy s/shots



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thera band gold double 18mm straight cut - Double 25 to 20 mm tapered - 4 strand fixed 2040* tubing - 4 strand fixed 1745* tubing - & 6 strand fixed 1745* tubing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Hawk,

Thanks for doing this. It would really help me if you could post a table of your results.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thera band gold 32 inch draw 
18mm straight cut double L: 250mm 17.12lbs 22.72lbs at 42inch draw
25 x 20mm tapered double L: 250mm 19.02lbs 25.20lbs at 43inch draw
Tubes
2040* 4 strand fixed L: 170mm 12.72lbs 23.94lbs at 37inch draw
1745* 4 strand fixed L: 185mm 19.50lbs 22.66lbs at 36.5inch draw
1745* 6 strand fixed L: 205mm 31.66lbs 35.30lbs at 38inch draw


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting these, Hawk!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

